# Popcorn Poop!



## Guest (Jul 13, 1999)

Well, I took the grandkids to see "Tarzan" yesterday afternoon. The movie was great but I made the mistake of eating a large bag of popcorn (shared with grandson). About 7:00 got a phone call from the president of the local women's club. In the middle of talking to her I realized that I was having an "accident" big time! Talk about compartmentalizing! I had the portable phone in my hand and I calmly finished the call while I RAN for the bathroom. I was alright except for bloating until 2:00 this morning when I woke up in misery and spent the next 2 hours in the bathroom! Ate small breakfast and was back in there again! So--I guess the point to this is no more popcorn, right? I can't go to the movies without popcorn. By the way, the calcium didn't help a bit in this case! I've been taking it right along and it has helped for most things.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I haven't touched a kernel of popcorn in over six years. That stuff is bad juju! No amount of calcium can deal with breaking down the indigestible. Even so-called "normal folks often have problems with it so, of course, it's hell dressed up like a party for us IBSers.Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 1999)

O.K.,heres my stuff-I have been on Caltrate also,I haven't noticed a change,except I think I feel stronger and can handle the ibs a little better(I usually am so weak afterwards that I need to lay down).Now about popcorn,I just went to the Dr. last week,I hadn't had popcorn,salad,peanuts,etc.,in 5 years. He told me that new studies find these things are ok for US to eat.NOW heres the thing,if you don't have diverticulitis(weak spots in colon)these foods shouldn't harm you. I had 1 cup of popcorn and so far so good.DO NOT EAT THE HARD Part of the popcorn(hulls).Good Luck,I hope I could help jonna


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

I haven't eaten any corn (popped or as a veg.) for over thirty years... the doctor may say it does no harm, but I'm not too keen on the reaming out that it gives me.


----------



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Corn and popcorn do it to me every time, but what the heck, I love it, so I eat it once in a while anyway!! Besides, Odeal is right - can't go to the movies without popcorn (drenched in butter!!)


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

I gotta agree with TorpedoButt and Odeal on this one: bring on the popcorn and the movie!!!!!! (...and the toilet paper, and the Imodium...)Mary Beth







[This message has been edited by MaryBeth (edited 07-13-1999).]


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Thank the Lord for portable phones, huh Odeal!? Since I get popcorn runs too, I always sneak my own goodies into the movies--pretzels, wafer cookies and other stuff I can get away with. It's a lot cheaper this way, too! I also bring in my own drink in a sports cup. The one time they gave me any flak about this, I explained that I was on a very restricted diet and that all of the drinks they sell would make me very, very sick, probably in their theater. They backed right off. If I just can't resist dipping into my kids' popcorn, I find I can digest it okay as long as I stay away from the greasiest bits and eat around or discreetly spit out the exploded kernal in the center--I think that's what goes through you like a threshing machine.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I love popcorn! After my first attack of diverticulitis one doctor said not to eat popcorn, corn, seeds, nuts etc. Another one (the gastro) said eat them, if you find it bothers you then lay off. I have eaten popcorn once in the last year and a half and I was terrified the diverticulitis would flare up again. Thank goodness it didn't. Popcorn and corn definitely worsen by IBS. It is a certain trip to the bathroom several times after eating these.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 1999)

Jen and others with diverticulosis:What are the symptoms for div.? How are you diagnosed with that? Do the symptoms vary much from IBS symptoms? From time to time, I think I might have div. Thanks.By the way, popcorn and corn don't seem to bother me usually -- though I don't eat them all the time.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

JanetMD, I have had diverticulitis only once and I hope that is the last time. Very painful and I was so sick. Spent three days in the hospital at Christmas. Mine started with just not feeling well, no specific complaint, just not hungry on Christmas day. We always go to a movie Christmas night and about 4:00 in the afternoon my lower abdomen started hurting. It hurt all evening and all night. The next morning I got up and it was hurting even more, dull achy type pain all across the lower abdomen. I felt like I had a horrible case of gas but couldn't pass any and no BMs either. I thought I had the flu but by 11:00am I know this was not the flu. I had a temperature, chills, the dull ache (which was intense) and cramps similar to labor pains. Actually labor was easier. My husband took me to the ER and I had a CAT scan which confirmed diverticulitis. I spent three days in the hospital with IV fluids and IV antibiotics then home with more antibiotics. Have you had a colonoscopy? The diverticula show up during that procedure. I certainly hope you don't have it because it is no fun. I am a nurse and it certainly made me more sympathetic towards my patients with it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 1999)

That is what is so strange about all of us with IBS...every case is SO different. I don't have problems with popcorn, or pop. Just greasy, oily, and fried foods. Everything else, I can eat! A LOT of milk products gives me problems...even if I take lactaid pills.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 1999)

was diagnosed with diverticulosis after 1 1/2 years of attacts, ending up in the hospital last year at 4th of July --what's up with the holiday connection? hmmm. The pain was like an ice pick in my lower left side, I thought I was passing gallstones until they told me that would be on the right. Was diagnosed after a B.E. last August, and since things are still rough for me, am going to a Gastro in 3 weeks for the coloposcopy. Have also had vertigo spells, and although I know the stress is involved with that, I also wonder if I'm dizzy 'cause of lack of blood to my head-- like it's all pooled in my guts along with everything I've eaten in the prior 2 weeks.


----------

